# horse s**t as an organic top-dressing?



## ammons phillips (Apr 15, 2002)

i'm aerating some big maples that took quite a bit of compaction during the road building (before my time) process. i would love to spread some horse manure around...any special considerations? would it be too hot? thanks,b


----------



## John Paul McMillin (May 1, 2002)

to relieve compaction do radial trenching around the trees, which is putting in shallow trenches in a spoke pattern around the tree and backfilling with compost . or vertical mulching which is drilling holes under the dripline and filling with compost . horse sh*t is fine as long as it is composted. i would use old manure or let the fresh stuff sit awhile before using it .JPM


----------

